# myleus schomburgkii



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

hi there I recently bought two wide black bar silver dollars just this morning, one of them started to float and swim upside down etc.
I put salt into tank any other ideas? 
thx mike


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Quick update this lil guy all better now hopefully doesn't affect his growth I don't want a small wide bar.. >_<
Treatment - salt and feed frozen peas smashed up


----------

